# Which is the best Marine watch? (Steainhart, Laco, Stowa)



## yz_jogi (Aug 18, 2011)

hi, i have fallen in love with the deck watch replicas, which are still dressy, but acceptable every day wearers as wel. I am constantly watching 3 of them:

1. Laco Marine 42 mm: nice brown, easy to dress with, eta 2824 movement, which I would try (never had one), looks precisely manifactrured, but looks just a very little cheap to me sometimes, and the case seems to be a bit more thick than you would wear as a dress watch. Decent price. Size: 42mm, which should be perfect.








2. Stowa Marine Auto: bit pricy, but the highest price i am able to pay. Same Eta as the Laco, but the overal quality seems to be better, and the watch is dressier, which I like. Size is 40 mm, which is pretty good, I am not a fan of frying pan watches;-)









3. Steinhart Marine Chronometer II arabic: rearer movement, which is hand wind, a very few of the watches are affordable with this movement, maybe my last chance to get one. After reading like all the threads on the forum, quality sound to be acceptable. My fear is the not so precise dial, and big case, which is 44mm. I think the price is really good, I mean it is cheap








If money would does not count I would get the Stowa, if it does really count I get the Steiny. I want a good everyday watch, but I want one I wont mind within a few years. This is not going to be my last or grail. I need some help about their build quality, price/quality ratio, I guess they are all reliable. Any suggestions are welcome which other watch should I get, you know my taste already. Greetz


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

> ... a very few of the watches are affordable with this movement, maybe my last chance to get one.


A few companies are still making watches like this.
I suggest you take your time.

Did you also look at Tourby, Kemmner, and Nivrel?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## GBL (Dec 18, 2006)

I ordered the Stowa, although not the automatic. I like the handwind with the unitas movement. Since it is pretty much impossible to check any of the watches out in person before you buy, I went with the Stowa as it seems that they have good resale value.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

If budget is not an obstacle.. Stowa is definitely the way to go.
In a nutshell, you get what you pay!


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would get the Stowa Marine Original or the Auto. Their Marine watches are the best.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

stowa by far


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

No question: STOWA

But how big is your wrist? Mine is 6.75 inches and I found the Marine Original and Marine Auto lug to lug measurement to be too large for my personal tastes. They are both stunning in person, but do not fit me well, so I got this:




























IMO, this is the ultimate deck watch. It cost me, but it is one of my all time favorites.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Beautiful Dornbleuth, thank you for sharing.


----------



## yz_jogi (Aug 18, 2011)

That Dornbleuth is a real beuty, as I see the movement it may cost more then the Stowa, and I can't go further up than that. I wrist is 7 inch, I guess the size of the Stowa gonna fit me well. I need a few more month to save up for it and another few more to recieve it

I was just courius if I could get about the same quality as Stowa a bit cheaper, but I think no, and it is worth to wait and spare. Thank everybody who informed me.


----------



## NH102.22 (Nov 10, 2011)

Archimede Deck Watch is another good option at the cheaper end of the scale, although the undecorated movement ain't much to look at.
The Kemmner Marine would have to be about the cheapest deck watch with a genuine decorated ETA/Unitas 6498 movement, although it seems that the case might be a Chinese Sea-Gull product. The Stowa Marine Original is my favourite, but it doesn't look _that_ much better than the Kemmner. As for the Dornblueth, I have a 99.1 on order, and while I know it looks like a deck watch and quacks somewhat like a deck watch, there's no way I'd wear it on deck.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I would go for *Stowa Marine Original*.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Of the three you list the Stowa is by far the best. Tourby also makes a beautiful option. It would be interesting to see the Stowa and Tourby side by side for comparison.


----------



## yz_jogi (Aug 18, 2011)

For me Tourby seems to be a little more expensive than it should, and the brand doesnt sound so Good the old stowa. Some others also recommend Tourby, is there any selling point of the watch, or is it just rear?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

1. Dornbluth-Totally different league.
2. Stowa-Excellent detail and quality.
3. Archimede-In-house very well made case and option for Top Grade movement.
4. Nivrel-Unique design and nice quality.
5. Tourby-Option for nicely detailed movement.
6. Laco-Good quality.
7. Kemmner
In that order.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

CM HUNTER said:


> 1. Dornbluth-Totally different league.
> 2. Stowa-Excellent detail and quality.
> 3. Archimede-In-house very well made case and option for Top Grade movement.
> 4. Nivrel-Unique design and nice quality.
> ...


I'd also add GO right up there with Dornbluth--their marine chronometer is beautifully executed.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Mate, I'll add my vote towards the Stowa, and to be more precise, the Marine Original (MO) with arabic numbers. Check and compare on the Stowa website, because the MO is handwind (all the rest of the Stowa Marines are automatics) and therefore somehow is more in keeping with the deck watch philosophy.

Each to their own taste, but the roman numerals looks... well, I just prefer the arabics.

And the MO movement is a beautiful thing to behold, although there's nowt wrong with the look of the autos either.

Ric


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

flyingpicasso said:


> I'd also add GO right up there with Dornbluth--their marine chronometer is beautifully executed.


True. Why don't we just throw the Hentschel Hafenmeister in there while we are at it and flip a coin. I would own any of these three in a heartbeat.


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

@ CM HUNTER:


> Why don't we just throw the Hentschel Hafenmeister in...


Since the Hentschel HAFENMEISTER is equipped with an almost serial AS 1130, that was made in hundreds of thousands. 
GO use a movement all made in house, Dornblueth mount a movement that is strongly modified over the last years by them.

The HAFENMEISTER is a nice watch, but not an extraordinary watch,

Volker ;-)


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

CM HUNTER said:


> 1. Dornbluth-Totally different league.
> 2. Stowa-Excellent detail and quality.
> 3. Archimede-In-house very well made case and option for Top Grade movement.
> 4. Nivrel-Unique design and nice quality.
> ...


So... will STEINHART be ranked bottom or above Kemner?


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

brainless said:


> @ CM HUNTER:
> 
> Since the Hentschel HAFENMEISTER is equipped with an almost serial AS 1130, that was made in hundreds of thousands.
> GO use a movement all made in house, Dornblueth mount a movement that is strongly modified over the last years by them.
> ...


I've said it before and I'll say it again... the movement is only part of a watch. Dornbluth doesn't manufacture their own case like Hentschel does either, so tit-for-tat as far as I'm concerned. GO's are mass produced, Hentschel's are Limited Editions serially numbered, so again, tit-for-tat. Besides, this is a $5000 watch, do you seriously think you're getting an unrefined AS1130. Considering he built his on in-house movement (Werk 1) from the ground up, I think Hentschel knows a thing or two about enhancing a movement.

I think the Hentschel is extraordinarily built (by hand) and absolutely beautiful. Again, like I stated, just toss a coin and I'll take any of the three. They are certainly the cream of the crop choices in this group.;-)


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Ed.YANG said:


> So... will STEINHART be ranked bottom or above Kemner?


If throwing Swiss made examples into the mix, there would probably be a whole lot more watches to consider along with the Steinhart.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

CM HUNTER said:


> If throwing Swiss made examples into the mix, there would probably be a whole lot more watches to consider along with the Steinhart.


If Swiss made watches were considered this IWC would be a candidate.
I wish I would have an opportunity to check out this one.
Photo from Bwong (cropped).








Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## brainless (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello CM HUNTER,

let me say some words referring to your post:



> ... the movement is *only* part of a watch.


You can think anything you want.



> ...this is a *$5000 watch*, do you seriously think you're getting an unrefined AS1130.


You can think anything you want.
The higher the price, the higher the quality????



> *I think* the Hentschel is extraordinarily built (by hand) and absolutely beautiful.


You can think anything you want. 
But your opinion doesn't make it being a fact.



> Again, like I stated, just toss a coin and *I'll take* any of the three


You can think anything you want. 
And you can do what you want: It is your money.



> Dornbluth doesn't manufacture their own case like Hentschel does either


Okay, here I quite agree with you: Dirk Dornblueth is a watchmaker, Hentschel is a case driller.

There are only two questions left: Did you already visit these three companies in Hamburg, Calbe and Glashuette? I did.
Could you get a personal impression? I could.

Volker ;-)


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Since we're in the German Watch forum... i guess with brother CM HUNTER listings... this thread turns into a discussion on GERMAN ASSEMBLER QUALITIES where the words "Made In Germany" is printed on the dial, not GERMAN WATCH MAKER QUALITIES where the words "SWISS MADE" is printed on the dial along with GERMAN named label.

It's fair, and stick well to the forum theme.


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

brainless said:


> Hello CM HUNTER,
> 
> let me say some words referring to your post:
> 
> ...


Yes, you're right I CAN THINK WHAT I WANT. It's called an opinion. Unlike most on here with the "what should I buy", "which one should I choose", "is the build quality as good as this other watch" type of threads, I choose to form my own opinions on these type of things, and try to base every one of those opinions on as much research as I possibly can. After all, why would I care about somebody else's opinion on something that I'm going to spend MY money on?

If you spent time with each of these pieces congratulations. The conclusion you draw from them and the conclusion I would draw from them may be (obviously is) totally different. Maybe your version and idea of quality and mine are very different.

*I would Never degrade someone's lifelong craft as just "a case driller." *Very Disrespectful*.*

Maybe I care about being hand built more where you put more emphasis on movements. We all have our priorities, and have our right to do so.

I'm not just going to say "oh ok it must be a good watch" just because I get beat over the head with it a thousand times on these threads by people I don't even know. Again, I'm my own man, I do my own research, I DRAW MY OWN CONCLUSIONS. Thanks


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Ed.YANG said:


> Since we're in the German Watch forum... i guess with brother CM HUNTER listings... this thread turns into a discussion on GERMAN ASSEMBLER QUALITIES where the words "Made In Germany" is printed on the dial, not GERMAN WATCH MAKER QUALITIES where the words "SWISS MADE" is printed on the dial along with GERMAN named label.
> 
> It's fair, and stick well to the forum theme.


Unlike some in here, *I still believe in true German craftsmanship and value that .* If someone thinks that Germans can only assemble watches and don't truly possess any real watch making skills, then that's on you. I'm sure there are some German craftsmen that visit these threads that would beg to differ. I want a watch that has German innovations and hands-on work done to it. If I wanted Swiss innovations and Swiss hands laid on my watch, I would be in the proper forum. This is NOT that forum.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

When you points out CRAFTSMANSHIP, i certainly believe that there are watches that are built from scratch, from re-finishing on the cases till fine tuning of movements in the end, even though the movements are ready made. But how many German labels are doing so? We know that the "Made In Germany" thingy is very...grey right? 
I can only judge by production volume. This is why i can understand why Stowa watches are often delivered with frequent delays or Tourby are sold with higher price tags...


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Ed.YANG said:


> When you points out CRAFTSMANSHIP, i certainly believe that there are watches that are built from scratch, from re-finishing on the cases till fine tuning of movements in the end, even though the movements are ready made. But how many German labels are doing so? We know that the "Made In Germany" thingy is very...grey right?
> I can only judge by production volume. This is why i can understand why Stowa watches are often delivered with frequent delays or Tourby are sold with higher price tags...


It's only "grey" if you're uninformed. Doesn't matter how many are. It only matters THAT there are and WHO they are. It's up to you to figure that out.


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

NH102.22 said:


> Archimede Deck Watch is another good option at the cheaper end of the scale, although the undecorated movement ain't much to look at.
> The Kemmner Marine would have to be about the cheapest deck watch with a genuine decorated ETA/Unitas 6498 movement, although it seems that the case might be a Chinese Sea-Gull product. The Stowa Marine Original is my favourite, but it doesn't look _that_ much better than the Kemmner. As for the Dornblueth, I have a 99.1 on order, and while I know it looks like a deck watch and quacks somewhat like a deck watch, there's no way I'd wear it on deck.


I am in a situation where I have the Kemmner, really like it (with the exception of the hands), but am still very tempted by the MO, which I have never seen up close. Do you have any advice on this?

Thanks


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cabamaru said:


> I am in a situation where I have the Kemmner, really like it (with the exception of the hands), but am still very tempted by the MO, which I have never seen up close. Do you have any advice on this?
> 
> Thanks


There are MO owners in London. Check the Stowa Forum and just ask for members to chime in.


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

stuffler said:


> There are MO owners in London. Check the Stowa Forum and just ask for members to chime in.


Will probably do that, thanks.

I may wait first to see the 1938 I ordered to judge the STOWA quality.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Cabamaru said:


> Will probably do that, thanks.
> 
> I may wait first to see the 1938 I ordered to judge the STOWA quality.


The 1938 is a good choice to start with....


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

stuffler said:


> The 1938 is a good choice to start with....
> 
> View attachment 945720


Show-off 

I've gone for the creme dial with the grey strap. I have to admit your review played a part on my decision.


----------



## Oldlyme14 (May 1, 2012)

I picked up this Kremmner Marine about 4 months ago and love it.










It has an ETA 2824-2 movement:










One of my favorite watches! 

Mark S.


----------



## Fortuna (Jan 21, 2013)

The Kemmner looks not bad. How much is the costs? Is it 42mm?


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice !, not seen that kemmner auto before - love the case and back - yeah how much was it and size please?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

It is a 38 mm.


----------



## Oldlyme14 (May 1, 2012)

stuffler said:


> It is a 38 mm.


Yes, 38mm. Cost about $380 in November, 2012, including shipping from Germany.

Mark


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

senna89wc12 said:


> View attachment 905994
> 
> 
> I would get the Stowa Marine Original or the Auto. Their Marine watches are the best.


+1!


----------



## watchma (Jul 11, 2012)

Oldlyme14 said:


> Yes, 38mm. Cost about $380 in November, 2012, including shipping from Germany.
> 
> Mark


Just been in touch with him today - another damn watch to order lol - he does 4 models with this casing/style


----------



## Jfha1210 (May 15, 2013)

Dornblüth & Sohn...


----------

